# BOOTCAMP Probleme



## Ghass_n (19 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro 13" mid2010, je veux installé Windows à partir d'une partition
le problème avec Boot Camp est lorsque il a terminé le téléchargement dans le clé usb
je click suivant il m'indique que le disque introuvable (j'ai fait capture encrant)

Merci d'avance


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Glass_n
*
Qu'est-ce que tu as comme source d'installation de Windows ? - et quelle est la version de macOS actuellement installée ?


----------



## Ghass_n (19 Décembre 2017)

Salu Macomaniac, par défaut il telecharge win7,  j'ai mac os. high sierra


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2017)

Je suis le contraire d'un expert ès Windows (*Locke* te renseignera mieux que moi). Mais quand tu dis :


Ghass_n a dit:


> par défaut il telecharge win7



es-tu sûr que ce ne sont pas simplement les pilotes à mettre en place en post-installation de Windows qui ont été téléchargés du site Apple ? --> quel est la taille des fichiers  contenus dans le volume de ta clé USB ?


----------



## Locke (20 Décembre 2017)

@Ghass_n
Avec la version de Windows 7 et ton modèle de MBP 2010, il te faut impérativement faire l'installation depuis un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC. 


Ghass_n a dit:


> il a terminé le téléchargement dans le clé usb


Tu as téléchargé quoi exactement ? Quand tu regardes avec le Finder le contenu de cette clé USB, il y a quoi dedans ? Si tu trouves un fichier setup.exe, alors ce ne sont que les pilotes qui ne servant que pour finaliser l'installation de Windows 7.


----------



## Ghass_n (20 Décembre 2017)

Merci à vous,

par contre j'ai mis le DVD windows 7 et j'ai commencé, il m'indique qu'il ya une erreur de partition
merci de voir la PJ


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Ghass_n
*
Tu as déjà avancé d'un pas.

Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > de partitions > *Conteneur apfs*

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec une croix inscrite - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque. C'est pour savoir où en est le partitionnement actuellement.


----------



## Ghass_n (20 Décembre 2017)

J'ai pas compris comment je colle le code
mais il a accepter lorsque j'ai fait une partition égale (voir pj)
il a maintenant presque  15 min est ce que c'est normale qu'il reste ce temps en partition


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2017)

Un partitionnement ne doit pas prendre tout ce temps.

Tu n'as qu'à quitter l'«Assistant BootCamp» > relancer le «Terminal» > passer la commande du message #7 > sélectionner le tableau > par *⌘C* le copier dans le presse-papier.

Pour coller ce tableau -->


tu vois la petite barre de menus au-dessus du champ où tu saisis un message en bas de cette page ? Dans son milieu tu as un bouton carré avec un *+* inscrit dedans. Ou encore : tu te cales visuellement sur le bouton orange *Poster votre réponse* > pile entre le *votre* et *réponse* > et à partir de cet intervalle tu tires vers le haut une ligne imaginaire à la verticale --> tu tombes sur un bouton ⌹

Tu le presses > menu *</> Code* > tu colles par *⌘V* le tableau du *Terminal* dans la fenêtre *Code* > tu presses le bouton *Insérer*.


----------



## Ghass_n (20 Décembre 2017)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac HD                  350.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             149.8 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 UNTITLED                15.5 GB    disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Windows 7 AiO v4 M7V   *4.5 GB     disk2
```


----------



## Ghass_n (20 Décembre 2017)

Comment je peut le modifier en une seule partition 500 GO?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2017)

Bon affichage !

Voici la commande (en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


cette commande récupère tout l'espace libre disponible en-dessous à la partition bénéficiaire n°*2*

=> si tu as eu un message d'erreur > poste-le ici. Sinon > tu peux repasser ensuite un :

```
diskutil list
```

et poster le tableau retourné.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Mac HD
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

C'est bien un message d'erreur.

Et je viens de comprendre le problème (qui m'avait échappé au premier survol du tableau du message #10) --> les *149 Go* d'espace libre de la partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée ont été accidentellement attribués à la partition de récupération n° *3* -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             149.8 GB   disk0s3
```
au lieu d'être attribués à la partition de l'OS n° *2*.

Pour tenter de pallier cet état de choses peu courant > passe la commande suivante (en copier-coller direct) -->

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

cette commande appelle en droits *root* (*sudo*) > l'utilitaire 100% Apple *asr* (*a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore) > avec le verbe *adjust* (ajuster le type de la partition) > la partition n°*3* comme cible > et l'indication de conversion de type : "*Apple_HFS*"

si la commande passe > tu devrais obtenir l'affichage progressif suivant :
	
	



```
Fsck /dev/disk4s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


Si c'est bien le cas > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
et poste le tableau retourné que je me rende compte de l'état des lieux.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Je pense que la raison de l'échec vient de ce que tu es actuellement démarré sur le volume de l'OS (*Mac HD*) dont la partition *Recovery HD* est l'auxiliaire.

Pour que je connaisse la marge de manœuvre dont je dispose --> quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Mac HD* ? (je n'ai pas renoncé à la commande *asr*)


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

IOS HIGH SIERRA

Voir PJ


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Alors re-démarre les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) tenues pressées ensemble à partir de l'écran noir. C'est un démarrage en mode *Recovery* par internet.

Un dossier *Recovery* de *500 Mo* va être téléchargé en *RAM* (globe terrestre en rotation le temps du téléchargement) et le Mac va démarrer sur le *RecoveryOS* qu'il contient. L'intérêt est que ce démarrage s'opère en indépendance du disque du Mac dont le volume principal n'est pas démarré.

Tu vas obtenir un écran avec une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.

=> signale quand tu en es là.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

J ai essayer mais apres avoir clicker sur cmd  alt  r     il me demande le mot de passe  j ai tape le mit de passe mais il n a pas accepter   bizarr


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Je pense que c'est le mot-de-passe de ton réseau Wi-Fi qui est demandé.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

J ai repete c le meme probleme 

(en fait j ai deja disscuter avec vous concernant la connection wifi qui n est pas stable maintenant j ectit depuis mon smartphone....hhhh en fait pas mal de fois il detecte tous les reseau sauf le mien.... probleme recurent d aprrs ma petite recherche)

bref pas de chance


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

J'ai démarré sur un clone de High Sierra (format *Apple_HFS*) > flanqué donc d'une *Recovery HD* > et je n'ai eu aucun mal avec la commande *asr* à changer le type de la partition de secours.

Je me demande si le "*permission denied*" ne proviendrait pas du *SIP* qui serait activé chez toi (pas chez moi).

Où en es-tu actuellement ? - est-ce que tu es revenu dans ta session habituelle ?


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

maintenant je vous communique depuis mon smartphone et le mac est ouvert en essayant de se connecter avec 

nb:tt a leur je suis connecte depuis le mac


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Est-ce que ton Mac a récupéré le _Wi-Fi_ - au point de te permettre de télécharger un petit programme de *738 Ko* ?


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

pouvez vous m envoyer le lien et m expliquer de quoi il s agit  le temp que je puisse me reconnecter?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Tu vas à la page internet ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ > tu presses le bouton vert "*Download*" > ce qui te fait télécharger un *gdisk-1.0.3.pkg* (à l'emplacement habituel de tes téléchargements). Tu le double-cliques et un exécutable *gdisk* se trouve installé  at : */usr/local/bin/gdisk*.

C'est un utilitaire de table de partitions appelable en ligne de commande.

Tu n'auras qu'à dire quand tu es paré.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

Ouuuff enfin reconnecter

Voir pj


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Fais un *ctrl_clic* sur le fichier > *Ouvrir*.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

c'est installé


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Alors dans le Terminal > tu passes la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
 (en t'authentifiant à l'aveugle)


qui appelle *gdisk* à ouvrir le disque n°*0* (disque interne du Mac)

Tu vas voir un petit tableau des tables de partitions et obtenir l'invite de commande interactive -->

```
Command (? for help):
```

Tu vas taper l'une après l'autre > en validant chaque fois après chacune avec la touche "Entrée" > la série des 5 commandes suivante :

```
t
3
AF00
w
y
```


*t* --> pour changer le type de la partition
*3* --> cible la partition n°3
*AF00* (ce sont 2 *zéros*) --> définit le type "*Apple_HFS*" par son code
*w* --> décide d'écrire cette modification dans la table de partition *GUID*
*y* --> valide cette décision

=> si tout s'est opéré sans anicroche > *re-démarre* une fois (pour que le *kernel* apprenne que le type de la partition n°*3* est "*Apple_HFS*") --> déjà un volume *Recovery HD* devrait s'afficher comme une bulle sur le Bureau.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Problem opening /dev/disk0 for reading! Error is 1.
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui s'enquiert du statut  du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation du Système)

=> qu'est-ce que tu obtiens : *enabled* ou *disabled* ?


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

```
csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

J'en suis à me demander ce qui bloque les manipulations de partitions sur ton disque. Le problème avec la table de partition a sans doute causé aussi l'échec précédent de *asr*.

Re-démarre par *⌘R* (*cmd R* - ces 2 touches seulement) en mode *Recovery* local (pas de problème de Wi-Fi en vue).

Va à la barre supérieure de menus > menu *Utilitaires* > sous-menu *Terminal*.

Dans ce *Terminal* > passe (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
csrutil disable
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```


la 1ère désactive le *SIP*

la 2è répare la table de partition *GUID* (une demande de validation interviendra probablement : tape *y* comme *y*es et represse la touche "Entrée")

=> cela fait > re-démarre normalement > ré-ouvre ta session et dis-le ici. On va peut-être enfin pouvoir accéder à cette table de partition ?


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

Je tappe entrer après chaque commande????


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Oui.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

demande mit de passe encore une fois

maintenant j espere que ca va pas prendre du temps la recuperation du wifi apres demarrage hhhhh


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Tu n'as qu'à dire quand tu es de nouveau prêt.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

Je suis connecter,

j'ai redémarré tt à leur avec les touches cmd+r enfoncés. il m'a demander le mot de passe
alors j'ai fermer et redémarrer, j'ai pris quelque minutes pour se reconnecter 

et voila


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Et moi qui pensais que ça allait un petit exercice d'école bien peinard : pour l'instant rien n'a fonctionné.

Alors je deviens prudent --> repasse la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```


et poste ce qui s'affiche.


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

A demain bonne nuit et merci


----------



## Ghass_n (21 Décembre 2017)

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Problem opening /dev/disk0 for reading! Error is 1.
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2017)

Bon d'accord : toujours le même blocage. 

Il vaut mieux reporter à demain : bonne nuit à toi aussi.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2017)

Je te propose une petite rétrospective des opérations d'hier - qui se sont toutes soldées par des échecs.

Le problème était (et est toujours) constitué par la partition n°*3* de ton disque -->

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             149.8 GB   disk0s3
```

Cette ligne décrit la partition de secours du disque dont le volume s'intitule *Recovery HD*. Tu observes qu'au lieu des *650 Mo* habituels > elle fait actuellement *149,8 Go* --> un accident logique lui a fait récupérer l'espace libéré par la suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Tu observes aussi que le *TYPE* de cette partition est désigné par "*Apple_Boot*"  qui peut se traduire ainsi : "partition Apple de pré-démarrage". C'est ainsi que cette partition est enregistrée dans la table de partition *GUID* de l'en-tête du disque qui gère les partitions. Ce *TYPE* "*Apple_Boot*" accollé à une partition a un effet collatéral : il verrouille en taille cette partition > au sens où elle ne peut pas être re-partitionnée - même si, comme c'est le cas ici, le *système de fichiers* contenu dans cette partition est d'un format *jhfs+* (Mac os étendu journalisé) qui permet en soi une modification de taille de la partition de résidence.

C'est la raison exacte pour laquelle j'ai eu l'idée de changer le *TYPE* de la partition n°*3* de "*Apple_Boot*" (= rigide) à "*Apple_HFS*" (= plastique). Ce changement de type n'affecte en aucune manière le contenu de la partition : son système de fichiers n'est pas altéré et continue de générer le même volume *Recovery HD*. Une fois le type de la partition changé > il devenait possible, en effet, de re-dimensionner cette partition par une commande --> de manière à la ramener aux *650 Mo* de départ > en laissant les *149,2 Go* libérés à l'état d'espace libre.

Cette opération faite > il suffisait de rechanger à rebours le *TYPE* de la partition n°*3* de "*Apple_HFS*" à "*Apple_Boot*" --> et tu avais à nouveau une partition de secours à la bonne taille, système de fichiers et volume *Recovery HD* laissés intacts. Il était alors possible de passer la commande que je t'avais donnée au tout début :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```
 et la partition n°*2* de l'OS aurait récupéré sans problème les *149,2 Go* d'espace libre. Problème résolu.

Ça --> c'était la théorie. Je me suis amusé une série de fois pendant que tu tentais ton démarrage par internet à la répéter sur le second disque de mon Mac (ou réside le clone *jhfs+* de mon OS High Sierra - flanqué d'une partition *Recovery HD*) : la manœuvre opère impeccablement (et ne prend que quelques secondes à être exécutée)... à condition que les commandes de changement de *TYPE* de la partition soient honorées. Chez moi > la commande *asr* fonctionnait sans aucune difficulté. Comme la commande *gdisk* un peu plus complexe à mettre en œuvre.

Dans la pratique --> chez toi rien n'a fonctionné. La commande *asr* a buté sur un déni d'autorisation (malgré le *sudo*) et la commande *gdisk* n'a pas pu ouvrir l'en-tête du disque pour lire les tables de partition. Je me demande encore ce matin pour quelle raison exactement. Je ne veux pas trop m'avancer en conjectures.

Étant donné l'échec de l'approche d'hier (changer le *TYPE* de la partition de secours > la re-dimensionner > restaurer son *TYPE* original > récupérer l'espace-disque) --> j'ai eu l'idée d'une démarche alternative moins complexe. Tu n'auras qu'à faire signe dans ce fil et je te la détaillerai.


----------



## Ghass_n (22 Décembre 2017)

Merci cher ami, en fait j'ai lu tout le paragraphe mais à vrai dire j'ai compris l'objet mais pas le contenu  (c'est dure pour ma tête ces truque lool)
Par contre j'ai oublié de vous informer de quelque chose patron, en fait J'ai installé il ya une 2 semaines le logiciel parallels desktop et j'ai juste commencer la procédure d'installation windows (lorsque j'ouvre le logiciel il m'affiche seulement le début d'installation windows) ,  j'ai pas terminé l'installation vue qu'il a ralenti le mac

voila, je suis près à vos ordre


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2017)

Je te remets sous les yeux les partitions de ton disque :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac HD                  350.1 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             149.8 GB   disk0s3
```

L'idée est la suivante : supprimer la partition n°*3* de *149,8 Go* > récupérer son espace à la partition n°*2* de *350 Go*. Cela fait > tu télécharges un installateur complet de High Sierra depuis l'AppStore et tu lances l'installation à destination du volume *Mac HD*.

Seul le logiciel-Système sera restauré (ton compte et les applications tierces non touchés) > mais avant cela > le programme d'installation recrée toujours une partition de récupération (donc une n°*3* ici) si elle manque.

Le seul point d'achoppement serait si la table de partition refusait soit la suppression de partition > soit la récupération de son espace. Ce serait l'indice qu'il y a quelque chose de bloqué dans la gestion du disque - ce qui expliquerait les échecs d'hier.

=> qu'est-ce que tu penses de cette manœuvre ?


----------



## Ghass_n (22 Décembre 2017)

Comment je vais faire, je pense pas que c'est l'utilitaire de disque (le bouton supprimer est grisé, en plus en dirais qu'il ya deux partition seulement)
ensuite est j'ai pas bien compris après avoir supprimer je récupérer tous mon espace?
si non que dite vous de l'installation par parllelsdesktop ou bien autre logiciel, c'es pas conseiller hein?
SVP que dois je faire maintenant


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2017)

Dans le *Terminal* > passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
```


cette commande supprime la partition n°*3*

=> poste ici ce qui est retourné par la commande.


----------



## Ghass_n (22 Décembre 2017)

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Started erase on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2017)

La commande est passée.

Passe à présent celle-ci -->

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


cette commande récupère tout l'espace libre disponible à la partition n°*2* de l'OS

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse alors un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Ghass_n (22 Décembre 2017)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac HD                  499.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 UNTITLED                15.5 GB    disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2017)

Ton problème de récupération d'espace est résolu -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Mac HD                  499.8 GB   disk0s2
```


ton volume *Mac HD* fait bien *499,8 Go*

Je te conseille à présent de te connecter à l'AppStore > de télécharger un installateur complet de High Sierra (dans les *4,8 Go*) > et d'appliquer l'installation à ton volume *Mac HD*. La partition de récupération n°*3* sera recréée et la ré-installation elle-même n'affectera pas ton compte ni les applications tierces ajoutées.


----------



## Ghass_n (22 Décembre 2017)

c'est ça, il est déjà installé non?
après l'avoir télécharger que dois je faire?

Je le télécharge ?


----------



## Ghass_n (22 Décembre 2017)

deja installé


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2017)

Bien sûr qu'il est déjà installé. Mais toi > ce que tu veux c'est un nouvel installateur complet.

Donc tu presses le bouton : *Continuer* !


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

Téléchargement terminé, j'installe directement ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2017)

*Ghass_n*

Oui --> tu lances directement l'installation à destination de ton volume démarré *Mac HD*.


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

Installation terminée chef


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2017)

Tu n'as qu'à passer une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poster le tableau retourné. On verra si tout est en ordre.


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac HD                  499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 UNTITLED                15.5 GB    disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Décembre 2017)

Parfait.

Tu as retrouvé une partition de secours *Recovery HD* à la bonne taille (*650 Mo*). Ton problème de partitions est donc réglé.

Tu en reviens donc à la question initiale d'installer Windows-


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

MERCI BEACOUP
Je choisi la derniere partition BOOTCAMP?
Voir pj


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

c est impossible pour tt les disques


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2017)

C'est bien cette partition BOOTCAMP qu'il faut sélectionner...




...ensuite tu auras une option Formater et c'est seulement à ce moment-là qu'il faudra le faire en sélectionnant le format NTFS pour poursuivre l'installation.


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

Merci a vous tous 
Le meilleur des forum 

(en cours d installation)


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

*Reste a 0% ensuite  ce message d erreur*


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2017)

C'est un code d'erreur avec des fichiers. D'ou provient ta version de Windows, quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso d'origine, en 32 ou 64 bits ? Est-ce que le DVD a été gravé ou c'est un original ?

Vu le code d'erreur, je présume que le DVD a été gravé, auquel cas je te suggère de recommencer en utilisant une vitesse plus petite, par exemple par x2.


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

C'est grave. je grave un autre?
et est ce que c est possible windows 20 a ton avis?

Windows 10 je veux dire


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2017)

Ghass_n a dit:


> Windows 10 je veux dire


Non, en aucun cas avec ton modèle, uniquement que Windows 7.


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

Que dois je faire maintenant .. merci d avanxe

ca avance normallement  j ai pas coche integrale tt a leur c pour ca j e pense


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2017)

Pour le moment tout va bien.


----------



## Ghass_n (23 Décembre 2017)

Je vous remercie infiniment
je suis maintenant sur windows 
mais je veux savoir lors du démarrage comment je choisi entre ios et windows


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2017)

Ghass_n a dit:


> Je vous remercie infiniment
> je suis maintenant sur windows
> mais je veux savoir lors du démarrage comment je choisi entre ios et windows


C'est donc parfait.

Sous macOS tu peux dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage sélectionner soit macOS ou Windows au démarrage, la même chose est possible sous Windows.


----------

